# DAMN THE LUCK!!!!



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

All I wanted when my boyfriend and I went on our roadtrip was a nice picture of us together.  Didn't have to be artistic or anything, just nice. Aside from the fact that I look like crap anyway (12 hour drives will do that to ya) we didn't get a single good one!  Yeah, here's how it turned out...

Attempt 1.  At night with the tripod...the light is from a nearby streetlight.  







Attempt 2.  Put the camera on full auto and asked an old guy that was nearby to take the picture...






Same guy took this pic, but this time, not only did the camera focus on the battleship, but Erik closed his eyes.







A YEAR together and I don't have a single picture of us that I llike!!!!!  Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Nov 23, 2004)

You know what's funny? Some of the best results I've had were with me just holding the cam out in front of us at arms length and pressing the button!


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

I've done that a lot too, with pics of me and friends, and they've turned out great!  But the ones I've taken of me and Erik never seem to turn out right! :LOL:


----------



## oriecat (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't fret.  Michael and I have been together over 3 1/2 years and we don't have any good pics either!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah neither do we in almost 5 years


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Yeah neither do we in almost 5 years



Didn't you post a picture of you and your man not too long ago?  I liked that one!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah but that was a hold the camera and hope it works


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice to see you visited Philly! There's the advantage of those shots, I can see the skyline. I can see the photos must have been kind of recently, because there's one building in those last two shots that was just completed a couple months ago. 

What's kinda funny is I will be visiting Chicago tomorrow  Hope to see some cool buildings there.


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Nice to see you visited Philly! I can see it must have been kind of recently, because there's one building in those last two shots that was just completed a couple months ago.
> 
> What's kinda funny is I will be visiting Chicago tomorrow  Hope to see some cool buildings there.



Um...got back at 3 am this morning, so yeah..it was recent! :LOL:


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 23, 2004)

lol cool


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Nice to see you visited Philly! There's the advantage of those shots, I can see the skyline. I can see the photos must have been kind of recently, because there's one building in those last two shots that was just completed a couple months ago.
> 
> What's kinda funny is I will be visiting Chicago tomorrow  Hope to see some cool buildings there.



When I first read this I missed somehow that you said you were visiting Chicago tommorrow.  It may be kinda weird, but I live maybe two hours from there and I've only been there a handful of times my entire life! :LOL:


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 23, 2004)

lol... kind of the same with NYC or Washington for me. I live virtually right between these two powerful cities, but I think I've only been to DC twice and probably something less than 10 times to New York. But Philly's a pretty nice big city on its own, so I guess there's not much of a need for me to go to those places.


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah...I live in a town with a population of 1000, so it's huge for me!!!!   I just wish I coulda stayed in Philly longer and gotten to see some of the historic sights!


----------



## Alison (Nov 23, 2004)

I actually like that first one


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Alison!   Erik actually set that one up.  (his camera was already attached to the tripod, so it was just easier!  Ha ha!)  I think I look horrible in that shot though! Well, all of em really.  I hardly did anything to my hair that day, and after all day long it was just messy.  And the lighting doesn't exactly flatter me!   AND he's not smiling!  I love pictures of him smiling...my faves are the ones with smiles (or I guess laughing) like this :







Now that I have my digital camera, it's gonna be a priority to get a decent picture of us!


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2004)

You'll get there, I'm sure!   You're too hard on yourself, girl.....long drive, no chance to spruce up, hey, give yourself a break already!       I like the pose in the first one, too, actually.   

Keep at it!      I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 23, 2004)

Its hard to get a good picture of yourself and your sig. other on your own.  When I went down to visit misty I took like 40 or so pictures of the 2 of us using a tripod and timmer.  I still havent had time to go through them to sort out the good ones and to get them ready to be printed.  I dont know how many of them were making weird facial expressions since were not ready for the camera, or that were to far to the side, etc.  Theres some nice ones but the sky is way to bright behind us.


----------

